

Crowdery (YC S13) Provides A/B Testing for a Brand’s Physical Products - aviswanathan
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/15/crowdery-provides-ab-testing-for-a-brands-physical-products/

======
onedev
A/B test ALL the things!

Seems like an interesting way to A/B test. I think they should find a way for
the forms to be eliminated.

Not too sure about how well the "we take a percentage" pricing model is going
to scale though...

------
gailees
I feel like this could end up creating, in effect, a Pandora for clothing and
physical products. With the data they are collecting alomg with previous
purchasing behaviors this could really give a product like The Fancy a run for
its money.

------
frankdenbow
This is cool. I actually did something similar for a Zappos/Twilio API contest
where we had people playing a price comparison game (similar to what you would
see on the Price Is Right), with the data being used by brands to check which
product images worked the best or to test what price points people are
expecting of certain products. Seems like an area you all could get into also.

------
BinaryBullet
This is very cool. I remember seeing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4413713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4413713)
last year, and wanting to try it on the site I work on.

Crowdery seems to expand on this idea. Looks interesting.

------
rjvir
It's shocking that physical products don't go through the same amount of
testing as web/digital products. It's an extremely important stage of product
development and it's great that companies like Crowdery are making that more
accessible.

------
atacrawl
It's a great idea, and Maran Nelson's explanation of the business model was
clear and concise. This should be very successful.

